# Remains of Thorney Bay Army Camp, Canvey, Essex



## BTP Liam (Mar 23, 2012)

In the First World War and just before, a sea dfence battery was set up at Deadman's Point on Canvey Island, known also as Scar's Elbow. In WW2, an army camp was set up between here and Thorney Bay, for the troops stationed there. It contained an air-raid shelter, several pillboxes, and the classic long army camp housing buildings. In the 1950s, the camp became the Island's main attraction, as a holiday camp. Up until the 80s, its holiday use thrived, until in the 1990s when the camp was extended into cheap housing, mostly now illegally exploited for tax-free homes. This was when the inland buildings were destroyed. A few remain however, as I and my friend found out. Two magazine/ammo stores remain:












A nice old telephone cable mast:





And an unnkown structure:





*Read the full reports here:*
http://beyondthepoint.co.uk/2011/12/13/thorney-bay-army-camp-remnants/
and
http://beyondthepoint.co.uk/2012/03/23/thorney-bay-army-camp-more-remains-plus-rare-pictures/

and the complete photo album here

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.370837339605136.85073.238743826147822&type=3

As well as our mini-documentary on it:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtANMayTCYE[/ame]

And finally some old pics in the 90s before demolition

http://unlockingessex.essexcc.gov.u...89&monument_id=23615&content_parents=48,61,79


----------



## irishmanlost (Mar 24, 2012)

love the signage, they don`t make like they used to


----------



## outkast (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Liam, good to see you have found this place, the mystery bit of concrete is much more modern and to do with water drainage, it was part of the rebiulding of the sea defences in the eighties, the same rebiulding resulted in the demolition of the coastal battery and all the associated biuldings.

old pic of the battery with the camp behind





the rangefinders tower behind the battery, we used to climb this as kids, had an amamzing view down the thames.


----------



## ajarb (Mar 24, 2012)

The unknown structure doesn't look like anything to do with the camp, my opinion is that it is an access point to a sewer line that discharges into the sea. The only way to know for sure would be to make a return visit with a set of manhole keys!


----------



## outkast (Mar 24, 2012)

ajarb said:


> The unknown structure doesn't look like anything to do with the camp, my opinion is that it is an access point to a sewer line that discharges into the sea. The only way to know for sure would be to make a return visit with a set of manhole keys!



its nothing to do with the battery or camp.


----------



## BTP Liam (Mar 24, 2012)

You'd be right that the structure is a sluice point or sewer access point as that was what was also confirmed, although I just thought it looked a little 1940s.

Thanks outkast - I've seen the tower picture and all the rest, but that map picture is very nice - thanks alot!


----------



## BeyondthePoint (Apr 25, 2012)

The video link is broke, so you can watch it here [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzU0R67J9hM&list=PL00A1DCE868B66784&index=9&feature=plpp_video[/ame]


----------



## BTP Liam (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok thanks Joe


----------

